# The MOST EXHAUSTIVE list(s) on Linux S/W



## cool_dude_prav (Mar 5, 2005)

I know this might be old news for the senior members...

Still it is a BIG Compilation....  

Linux Equivalents for Windows

Biiiiig List of Linux Games...

Equally Biiig List of Windows Games able to run on Emulaters...

Hope it will be improved by others...

*
BTW this list was given to me by GNUrag ( Actually he got it from Firewall's forum... )
*
 So thot I wud share it...

Also hope tat GNU makes it a sticky...


----------



## GNUrag (Mar 6, 2005)

More links for you..

*www.gnu.org/software/for-windows.html
*gnuwin.epfl.ch/apps/en/bestlist.html


----------



## pradeep_chauhan (Mar 6, 2005)

Oh i just cannot miss this one . Guys in gentoo there is a way to find out all software available by using a string / part of string as a search. The local reposatory is searched and the results given to you. e.g. you want to know what are the various terminal available so all you say is 
emerge -s term

thats all the list of available terminals along witha brief description is available to you.


----------



## firewall (Mar 6, 2005)

cool_dude_prav said:
			
		

> Linux Equivalents for Windows
> *
> BTW this list was given to me by GNUrag ( Actually he got it from Firewall's forum... )
> *



That list is of course not complete and is getting big each and every day. And if you think any software is missing/need update in that list feel free to email your information to info at linuxjunkies dot org . We need your active support to continue with this list.

We will include that to the list with due acknowledgement. Please send the information in following format along with your name.

1. software name & version 2. Category 3. d/l link 4. homepage

Thanks


----------



## ujjwal (Mar 6, 2005)

'tis an excellent list ... good work there


----------



## tuXian (Mar 9, 2005)

thanks a lot I am benifited


----------



## cool_dude_prav (Mar 12, 2005)

Hey all you harcore Linux users...

Cmon guys you got to hav something more than just wat GNUrag and myself suggested...

Where's tuxfan and others?

@pradeep... surely you can give more pages abt linuix....

PLease keep expanding this list till GNUrag is convinced to make it a sticky!!!


----------



## tuxfan (Mar 14, 2005)

tuxfan is right here keeping a watch on the thread and getting informed 

Frankly speaking, firewall has made such a comprehensive list that no one ever needs to go anywhere else for alternatives.


----------



## cool_dude_prav (Mar 19, 2005)

tuxfan said:
			
		

> tuxfan is right here keeping a watch on the thread and getting informed
> 
> Frankly speaking, firewall has made such a comprehensive list that no one ever needs to go anywhere else for alternatives.



Ya @Tuxfan..

Lets keep this wonderful thread alive...

Here is another site that gave me top result for  Comprehensive List of Linux Goodies

Go get it guys...



BTW a kind request to GNUrag...

Please make this thread a Sticky..
Or atleast a poll on whether this shud be made a Sticky...


----------



## Sourabh (Mar 19, 2005)

well check this thread too 

good for newbies in Linux

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=16667


----------



## cool_dude_prav (Mar 22, 2005)

This is a site that has an almost complete list of Debian Derivatives...

But sadly one Imp. exclusion there was...  a linux distro created by GNUrag and others from Mumbai... 
ATB GNUrag.. hope it will make it there soon...


----------



## GNUrag (Mar 22, 2005)

praveen, i'll announce it as and when we finish testing and release a stable release.


----------



## cool_dude_prav (Apr 1, 2005)

GNUrag said:
			
		

> praveen, i'll announce it as and when we finish testing and release a stable release.



BTW GNUrag.. Please let me among the first to d/l taht..


----------



## niranjan_mcarenyold (Jun 11, 2005)

*linux rpms*

hi folks,

  i had the official site for rpm packages of redhat and fedora. here it is.

www.freshrpms.net


----------



## niranjan_mcarenyold (Jun 24, 2005)

*useful linux sites*

hi all,

 i am providing urls of some linux sites.


www.fresrpms.net for rpm packages
www.rpmfind.net for libraries and packages
www.linuxiso.org for linux distros
www.kde-apps.org for kde tools
www.gnu.org for all gnus
www.linuxhq.com for linux kernels


----------



## ujjwal (Jun 24, 2005)

www.linuxquestions.org - Very active forums for linux users
www.linux.com - Good articles and Howto's
www.tldp.org - Must visit documentation site
www.distrowatch.org - Linux distro's


----------



## cool_dude_prav (Jun 24, 2005)

Great shares there guys...

But we already have a topic(Sticky) of similar Heading runnning here -> *Sticky:* The MOST EXHAUSTIVE list(s) on Linux S/W

Some mods plz merge the 2 topics...
Reported to mods for merge!!!


----------



## abhishekkulkarni (Jun 24, 2005)

Yeah Praveen thanks for the excellent compilation.

By the it struck me from your signature ( sansite.info ) .That is Santosh's site , isn't it?.


----------



## vignesh (Aug 29, 2005)

*www.frozentech.com/content/livecd.php


----------



## cool_dude_prav (Aug 29, 2005)

C8)8)L List there!!!

Such a biiiig list of Linux Live CDs....  

Keep 'em coming vignesh!!! 

Prav.


----------



## comp_engg_guy (Oct 4, 2005)

thanks guys thats ajob well done


----------



## srijit (Oct 4, 2005)

this site has a page for Linux P2P software. just search the site
*www.linuxp2p.com


----------



## neenaoffline (Oct 10, 2005)

www.damnsmalllinux.org
great at 800X600X24
its only 50 MB but contains everything you need 
i still did not figure how 2 add more files 2 da cd properly though


----------



## inode (Oct 15, 2005)

I think we cud use some links that are useful to people who wish 2 migrate from Windows 2 Linux!!!!


----------



## mehulved (Oct 19, 2005)

*home.online.no/~osmoma/linux link jungle
This has got a lot of information on linux in general. It has a very cluttered interface. It has got a very wide range of important linux links. Though, navigating thru it is like navigating thru a jungle( the name says it all).


----------



## mehulved (Apr 9, 2007)

OSalt.com
It contains quite a long list of open source alternatives for commercial softwares. It's also organised in a nice way and is more descriptive than others I have seen so far.


----------



## Vivek788 (Apr 9, 2007)

wow this is all great!!!


----------



## Hitboxx (Jan 6, 2008)

*ALL the Linux Commands!!*

Here's an exhaustive list of almost all the commands used in Linux.

*www.linuxguide.it/linux_commands_line_en.htm

Enjoy


----------



## NucleusKore (Jan 6, 2008)

*Re: ALL the Linux Commands!!*

Thanks, here's another
*www.perpetualpc.net/srtd_commands_rev.html


----------



## x3060 (Jan 6, 2008)

nice lists building up in there...


----------



## shady_inc (Jan 6, 2008)

Now..these are the kind of threads that need to be bumped time and again until made sticky.Kudos to everyone for their links..


----------



## mehulved (Jan 6, 2008)

Even if it's not a sticky, it still features in a sticky. Alas who reads them!


----------



## desiibond (Jan 6, 2008)

Can we have a sticky thread on linux?


----------



## praka123 (Jan 7, 2008)

^here it is :
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=41048


----------



## blueshift (Jan 12, 2008)

infrared_dude has suggested a software for managing(calls, sms, files) Sony Ericsson phones...just like MyPhoneExplorer s/w. But I seem to forgot where he posted.
Please give the name and I will search in Synaptic.


----------

